# an extinct Mexican



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

The Crescent Goodeid (Zoogoneticus tequila) is a unique, live-bearing fish formerly from the Mexican high plateau. It's named after the mountain, not the drink. 
It is now believed to exist only in captivity, wild populations having been lost to habitat destruction and pollution.
Four of them arrived today, 1m/3f.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Are you attempting to breed them?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

You got them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woo hoo, they are great!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i admire you for trying to preserve this species in captivity, part of the reason i want a victorian tank one day
damn nile perch


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, the goal is to breed them. Of course, that shouldn't be too hard- they are livebears! Many Mexican and Central American livebearers are losing the battle for existence, because of human activity. Find a swamp, pave it over, more species gone.
There are groups in Europe and the US that keep stud-book registry, but here in Canada it's an informal network of fish keepers who swap young and try to keep the species viable.
This particular family, Goodieds, have a placenta-like structure similar to mammals.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

It's really sucks, what's happened to these poor little fish. Good luck with breeding them!


----------

